# An OMG" bag, designed for pilots



## mycrofft (May 27, 2009)

The brochure:http://brightlinebags.com/docs/BLBBrochure.pdf

The demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38uZkaNow3Y

Not my cup of tea, too divided, but...DANG!


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2009)

How is that an "OMG" bag? It's designed to carry commonly used equipment on private aircraft


----------



## mycrofft (May 27, 2009)

*it slices, it dices it makes Julienne fries.*

It could take you ten minutes to go through all the pockets. (I'm into minimal pockets now, but this things has loads of pockets, some with double entries).
I emailed them to suggest they develop a medical oriented one.

I failed to see what it is made of, or the robustness of the zippers. It apparently has no mesh (score one in my book there), and room for a couple 1/2 liter jugs of irrig or IV solutions where the headsets would go.
Wonder how this would work for flight caregivers/people?.


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2009)

Ah, the 'OMG' was more if it was used for EMS than used for pilots. Gotcha.


----------



## mycrofft (May 27, 2009)

*They answered my email.*

They are designing a medical kit bag and intend to move into the medical market.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 27, 2009)

Thats actually a pretty cool bag for the general aviation pilot. If I didn't have so much crap to carry with my when I fly I'd get one. I really like the set up and its not as bulky as the typical flight bag.

Awwww, heck, I may get one anyways..................


----------

